# [QUESTION] anyway to turn the soft button lights off?



## Rooster

Really want the lights to turn off and stay off since I'm using ics and don't really have a need for them

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpike

I know back light notification is in the kernel, i would bet lights are in there.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicklovell23

Rooster said:


> Really want the lights to turn off and stay off since I'm using ics and don't really have a need for them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 
(1) download ES File Explorer
(2) go to settings and activate root explorer and mount r/w
(3) navigate to /system/
(4) click on build.prop and select "ES Note Editor"
(5) look for the line item called "ro.sf.lcd_density=160"
(6) edit it to read "ro.sf.lcd_density=161"
(7) exit and save the file
(8) reboot
this will remove soft keys but it will also move status bar from bottom to the top.


----------



## ianphillips1

Download BLN Control from Play. (Almost typed market)

sent from my sock drawer


----------



## barakaspeed

you can now do this natively in latest CM9 or AOKP settings


----------



## redwizard69

barakaspeed said:


> you can now do this natively in latest CM9 or AOKP settings


yeah, go to settings> advanced and it is in there. Thats for CM9


----------



## bassdroid

I was wondering the same. I would like to completely disable them. Its not in the cm9 settings under advanced unless im just not seeing it. I was gonna edit the build file as in the second post. but i like the notifications bar at the bottom.


----------



## redwizard69

bassdroid said:


> I was wondering the same. I would like to completely disable them. Its not in the cm9 settings under advanced unless im just not seeing it. I was gonna edit the build file as in the second post. but i like the notifications bar at the bottom.


 You just aren"t seeing it...I disabled mine from there..Settings>advanced> disable capacitive buttons


----------



## bassdroid

This is all i get under settings/Advanced


----------



## redwizard69

what version of the rom are you running? Update it to the latest nightly build from http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=p1c and see what happens......


----------



## bassdroid

I was running the version 10.1 that was in a root and flash ics from xda. i didnt know about the cyanogen nightlys. Thanks. I flashed todays nightly and found the setting thanks.


----------



## redwizard69

Glad I could help,


----------



## bassdroid

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tullywork

nicklovell23 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk
> (1) download ES File Explorer
> (2) go to settings and activate root explorer and mount r/w
> (3) navigate to /system/
> (4) click on build.prop and select "ES Note Editor"
> (5) look for the line item called "ro.sf.lcd_density=160"
> (6) edit it to read "ro.sf.lcd_density=161"
> (7) exit and save the file
> (8) reboot
> this will remove soft keys but it will also move status bar from bottom to the top.


This is exactly the type of format I wanted for my SGT, I realized the 'tablet' launcher is ideal, but given the buttons already on the device, I'd prefer the phone layout. My only grip would be now that I changed it to 161 the icons are VERY far apart on the home screen and the notifications look small....I guess because it's stretching out the phone layout on the 7" screen?

Update: I changed the value from 161 to 240 and the appearance is a lot better! thanks again very much!!


----------

